# hilfe wegen paint shop pro 9 (transparent)



## birki (2. April 2005)

Also ich ahbe die englsiche version paint shop pro 9 und habe 2 bilder.Einen teufel und eine transparente schrifft. Wenn cih jetzt die schrifft einfuege ist der hintergrund in der schrifft weis:-( ich will aber das der die farben hat die im hinmtergrund sind. kaoennt mir jemadn sagen wie ichi das machen mueste? habe hier schon gesucht aber leider nix gefunden. Das bild was ich meine ist im anhang blos leider geht das andere bild nicht rein.
Das andere bild war nur eine überschrifft "Space Devils". wie mach ich das am besten das der teufel die schrifft zwischen den händen hat?


            Danke fuer die hilfe


----------



## zenga (4. April 2005)

hiho,
dieses Tutorial sollte weiterhelfen >
http://baxrainer.at/psp7/2002/indexfr.htm?http://baxrainer.at/psp7/2002/wazeichen.htm

Die verbogene Schrift kann man dann am besten mit der Funktion "Gitterverzerren" 
hinbekommen.


----------

